# Interested to see your questionnaire viability - fun social experiment.



## EarthMaiden (May 4, 2013)

*Okay - Here Goes...

My name is Emma, I am 26 years old. This questionnaire piqued my interest - more than any multiple choice forced answer quiz. I am excited to see what you have to say regarding my personality type - want to see how well this process plays out. Thank you for taking the time to read this - I look forward to continuing conversation with you and learning from this forum!

1. What drives you in life? What do you look for?

Love and Truth

2. What do you hope to accomplish in your life?

To live with love, and seek truth in all matters. To contribute my energy to forward momentum, and learn as much as possible. 

3. What do you hope to avoid doing or being? What values are important to you?

Emotionally Immature - I want to be someone who is free from emotional bindings, and able to live on a higher level than most people will try.

4. What are your biggest fears (not including phobias)? Why?

Repeating mistakes, falling into negative patterns instead of moving forward with positive ones.

5. How do you want others to see you? How do you see yourself?

I don't know. I am who i am, people think what they think. I like who i am...

6. What makes you feel your best? What makes you feel your worst?

Accomplishing things that may appear impossible - e.g. making 30,000 a year managing a US congressional campaign back when i was 20 years old, without a high school diploma, or dropping out my senior year to go hitchhiking...

My worst? When i allow myself to have FEAR - it messes things up almost 100% of the time.

7. Describe how you experience each of: a) anger; b) shame; c) anxiety.

a.) Walk away, think, write, take action

b.) Sometimes i push myself to feel it more and other times i let it slide and move on

c.) I make bad choices, over think, make false perceptions, and then wind up with a bit of shame if i act in fear.

8. Describe how you respond to each of: a) stress; b) unexpected change; c) conflict.

a.) I eat it.

b.) I like change on a micro scale but dont handle the larger unexpected changes very well unless i initiate them.

c.) Depends on the conflict.

9. Describe your orientation to: a) authority; b) power. How do you respond to these? 

a.) Authority should be earned.

b.) Power is best used when we apply it to our own personal lives.

10. What is your overall outlook on life and humanity?

I have no idea - and I don't ever expect to know - but from what I've gathered, we are ever changing and growing and there will always be two ends of a spectrum, and everything balances out in one way or another... or maybe it doesnt.


Optional Questions

11. Discuss an event that has impacted your life significantly; more importantly, how you responded to it.

Contested custody battle, Possible abuse of my children. First occurrence - thought about what the best course of action was - and how i could achieve full custody of my children. Used professional services such as CPS and other organizations. Concerns of abuse were less immediate after temporary hearing yielded an excuse that was poor but enough to keep things as they were. Second time around, I did legal research non-stop for 1.5 weeks and handled the court hearing myself. (things are getting better with the custody situation, by the way.)


12. Comment on your relationship with trust.

I seek the truth and trust only when it is the best option.

13. List some of the traits you: a) like; b) dislike most about yourself.

a.) I can do anything i decide to put effort into. I pay attention to my actions and look at solutions to fix the things i don't like.

b.) Wasting my time on something that serves no purpose and also allowing people to affect me.

14. What do you see or notice in others that most people don't?

I don't know.

15. If a stranger insults you, how do you respond/feel? What if they compliment you?

I tend to get an instant blast of their energy, and then try to wrap my head around it and move on.

16. What's something you are: a) thankful you have; b) wish you could have? Why?

a.) I am thankful for so many things. b.) Wish i could be a year down the road - in the process of building a business and want to see it actualize.

*


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

@EarthMaiden you didn't post your answers in the right section
repost them here and make sure you write 3+ sentences for each question


----------



## EarthMaiden (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know, will repost now! Wonder if that says anything about my socionics type... or just a bit of ADD lol


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Also consider unbolding your answers so it's easier to tell what is an answer and what is a question. Not a huge deal, but I know that if I were to respond, I'd be doing it myself anyway when quoting you


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I'm posting here to remind myself where the test is.


----------



## EarthMaiden (May 4, 2013)

I know, right? Tell that to the new thread post that wouldn't let me cmd-b or click the forever highlighted B at the top. I tried to fix it and then said screw it.. actually i went to repost this and still couldn't do it - might have to post as plain text or something and then reformat from there... or just make it all a run-on sentence and see who can decipher the answers from the questions - lol.


----------

